# Cadburys Highlight Dark



## robert@fm (Feb 14, 2012)

Just yesterday bought myself a jar of the above instant hot choc because on the label it says "only 40 calories" so I gathered it was all right.

It tastes lovely, and reading the small print, it's only 3.1g carbs per (200ml) serving.  It's just becoe my new favourite hot choc.

Anyone else have a favourite hot choc or other bedtime drink?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm quite keen on Mint 'Options'  Your discovery sounds very good though Robert!


----------



## HelenP (Feb 14, 2012)

I like the little 10 cup packs of instant hot chocolate you get from the 99p shop/Poundland, in Galaxy/Maltesers/Cadbury's brands.  

As I don't like a whole mugful, nor do I like thick/creamy/rich hot chocolate, they're perfect for me, as they're fairly weak, and only equivalent to about half a mug.

And, being a lazy mare, all you have to do is pull out a cup and pour in the water!  PERfect!!

xx


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

If I have a jar of that in the house Robert, it gets used up before I can blink.  And it's only me drinking it! - so 3.1 carbs it might be but when you drink it as quick as I can, it hardly does me any good!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 15, 2012)

When I was a kid I used to drink Bournevita then later Ovaltine before I went to bed. These days I don't have a bedtime drink.


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 15, 2012)

I like the Cadbury Highlights Chocolate Fudge -  I add a little extra powder and a splash of milk to it 

Whittards have a really nice sounding range, including Banoffee, which I keep meaning to try

NiVZ


----------



## Monica (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the Options (orange, belgian chocolate atm), bought them for Carol, but we all drink them. I looooove Ovaltine. (I will be bringing back Ovaltine chocolate bars home from Switzerland and I'm NOT sharing, sorry)


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 15, 2012)

(Sorry, it's 3.7 g carbs, not 3.1)


----------

